# We're all going on a cycling holiday!



## Batmancaver (31 Jul 2012)

Well actually we've just been, but thought I'd say something about it, although maybe I should have put it in the Touring section?

We've done lots of one day rides with our two sons, now 8 1/2 and 10 , but never actually done even two days rides in succession. We decided this year to be a bit more adventurous in our summer holiday and decided to have a week off and go to Anglesey. This time we decided that we would cycle there and back for a change.

The boys bikes don't take panniers but fortunately my wife's bike does and I've got front and rear ones, I also have a Carry Freedom trailer. As a result we were able to split the pannier loads quite fairly and then the trailer took the tents, sleeping bags, Thermarests and all the food. We used "Look What We Found" food as I'd caught it on offer in one of the supermarkets.

The planning of the route was easy. We basically left Gronant on the Sustrans NCN route 5 and followed that all the way along the coast with some diversions where necessary. We diverted along the Marine Drive around the Great Orme at Llandudno which the lads got up with only a short drink stop! Then we followed the new Conwy coastal cycle path of which a short section was a pain as it was covered in so much sand that kids were building sand castles on the path without realising it!

From Conwy we again followed NCN5 through to Bangor. We stuck to following the main road out of Bangor and then crossed over onto Anglesey and then followed NCN5 and NCN8 over towards Newborough.

We took three days to get there and three days to get back so the boys had two days rest messing about on the beach. We camped at Denarth Hall in Rhos on Sea, a small site at Llanfairfechan and a site at Newborough.

The boys loved every minute of it and want to know what we are going to do next time! I think we'll be looking into the Sea2Sea or similar next year and maybe some weekend trips prior to that.

Just prior to going I managed to take collection of a Click-Stand from America. This was absolutely brilliant and easy to use and would recommend it to anyone in need of a stand. No risk of overtightening and bending part of your frame, just a simply alloy sectioned pole with a u-shaped top that fits under the top tube and a couple of bands to lock the brakes on. Lean the bike on the stand, tweak the front wheel into a stable position and it stands up without you having to worry about having to find a suitable wall to lean against.

In all we cycled just over 200km and spent 18 3/4 hours in the saddle!
Not bad for the boys first tour!

Here's a collection of snaps from the week:


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2012)

Looks like you had a great time and the boys definitely look happy!


----------



## Berties (31 Jul 2012)

Looks like the boys are well into it,mine are teenagers , girls and clothes ,I wish they would ride more,I have rode to our weekend away ,but came down latter than the rest


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2012)

Looks great. Know the route as far as Pensarn ! Regular visitor to Gronant !


----------



## marshmella (31 Jul 2012)

Looks like you and your family had a great time, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Jul 2012)

Great video, fantastic scenery, thanks for sharing. Well done to the boys


----------



## Scotmitchy (1 Aug 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## Chris-H (1 Aug 2012)

You're a very lucky man,my other half enjoys cycling as much as i but as for our teenage daughters....forget it,we have a 3 year old lad too who so far loves he's balance bike so fingers crossed we'll have a cycling holiday with him one year,pleased to hear you had a great time and loved the pics


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2012)

just fitted bike carrier on back of car so we can take a couple of bikes for a bit of cycling next week whilst away .

not quite a cycling holiday


----------



## Sara_H (4 Aug 2012)

Fantastic! Me and my 9y son are off for our first cycle camp tour tomorrow - can't wait!!!


----------

